# US Prescription Medication Advice



## onemodderj (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi all, I'm looking for advice on how people staying in or visiting the Philippines for extended periods of time can receive their prescription medications from the US. I know Fil-ams that split their time between here and the US that when they're in the US receive prescriptions from their HMO doctors. Usually the prescriptions are for a maximum of 90 days. Since some of these people are here for as long as six to ten months at a time, a refill of their meds has to be filled in the US but it's illegal for their families to mail prescription medication (it's illegal for anyone to mail then unless they're a pharmacy or other registered organization). The pharmacies can't do then internationally. This poses a problem not only for people here longer than 90 days but also for people vacationing that lose their medications (or have them stolen). The only solution I've found so far is either to have someone travel here to have carry the medications or to go through DHL which requires a lot paperwork and up to $200 in fees. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Another option is to buy the meds here in the PI if they are available. As far as cost they might be cheaper to just buy than even paying the Co-pay in the US. There could be some risk of getting bogus/fake/weak drugs here but if the drugs are for something like high blood pressure the usefulness of the drugs can be monitored by you or a doctor.

Sorry I am no help on getting US drugs sent here.

Tim


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey onemodderj,

I lived there for a year. I bought my medicine locally. The cost was about the same price as what I paid at the VA in the states. Only buy from well known pharmacies like Mercury drugs. Also, if you can afford it buy only the original and not generic. The problem with generic drugs in the Philippines there is no government control over them. You don't know for sure what you are getting. I had 2 doctors there in Davao tell me not to trust the generic brand there. they said in the USA it is ok to buy generic. I couldn't afford the real one so I did buy generic but only from places like Mercury drugs. A lot of the generic drugs comes from Pakistan and India. I didn't need any prescriptions for my medicines. Just buy over the counter.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

It looks like you could ship inside a Balikbayan box. The restricted items do list "drugs or medication (unless prescribed by a doctor)" so looks like prescribed drugs are ok. You will just have to wait for 2 months or so for the shipment and you would need other items to fill the box.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Some of the meds that are prescription in the states are OTC here. Depends on what you use and what is available as not all branches of the same suppliers carry all the same items.

Fred


----------

